# East-Frk Hybrids



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have any information on the Odnr"s decision to remove the 15" minimum size limit on Hybrids ?
I really can't see the logic behind the removal. I know the fish have been stressed by the poor water quality but I doubt it was as hard on the smaller fish. 
Could this change in regs mean Dnr is thinking of discontinuing stock E-frk and moving the Hybrid stockings too a different location ?
Any thoughts or info ?
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I think it probably had to do with the difficulty of determining white bass versus hybrid, but that's just a guess.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nitsud said:


> I think it probably had to do with the difficulty of determining white bass versus hybrid, but that's just a guess.


Please explain the white bass .wiper virerus thing. Hope it is not a bad report.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

I catch a bunch of hybrids every year there. Seems like an overpopulation of short fish. I think saugeye may be a better option. Check out the research on how saugeye stocking has increased crappie size in other lakes and it will surprise you. A 2 inch average size jump in some cases even. Maybe they finally realized you can't catch the dang things in EF and they have been putting them in there for 25 years


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Meldahl Jesus said:


> I catch a bunch of hybrids every year there. Seems like an overpopulation of short fish. I think saugeye may be a better option. Check out the research on how saugeye stocking has increased crappie size in other lakes and it will surprise you. A 2 inch average size jump in some cases even. Maybe they finally realized you can't catch the dang things in EF and they have been putting them in there for 25 years


Ya. I live real close to the lake and feel its been and still is being treated as a flood control lake to.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Agreed. Live off 125. I poke around the lake for the big channel cat run and the crappie here and there


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think NITSUD and MeldahJeez are both correct. People are definitely playing stupid and claiming everything on their stringer is a white bass. I still don't see any limit on white bass on the DNR page, so I think they will continue this behavior even though 99% of the striped fish coming out of the lake are in fact hybrids. With the new rule, at least 4 of their 5000 hybrids on the stringer will be legal.

MeldahlJeez is also right about the overpopulation of short fish. This new rule should allow for a larger harvest of shorter fish and hopefully leave more trophies in the lake as long as people are only keeping 4 fish on their stringers. I think we all know how this is going to play out, though. 

They really just need to make a new rule that says: "YOU CAN KEEP 4 TOTAL FISH WITH STRIPES ON THEM OVER 15 INCHES." That would have been a lot simpler for the not-so-smart people that keep abusing the system.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/site-specific-regulations
*Hybrid Striped Bass* East Fork Lake Limit: 4 Minimum size:15 inches


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Alright, I was really confused, because the website (link HOUSE posted) shows the 15" limit, but the PDF of the rules (http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/fishing/fishingregulations.pdf) does not have a size limit for EF hybrids, and the suspension of the size limit was noted on the changes page as well (http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishingregulations, right there at the top). I'm pretty sure the website is wrong, and contacted ODNR on the Facebook to see what the logic of the limit change was, and to let them know the site is out of date. I'll convey any info I find.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw they dropped the size limit last year and I was hoping they were going to drop the "mutant white bass" program and start stocking saugeyes.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I saw they dropped the size limit last year and I was hoping they were going to drop the "mutant white bass" program and start stocking saugeyes.


I'd be OK with that as long as they stocked the hybrids in a different/better location, I always thought Paint Crk lake would be a nice fit for hybrids.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not for or against the hybrids. I know they have their following.
I thought EF with it's vast topography would be a great location for the saugfish and back when they 1st started the mutant white bass stocking program I wrote the state a letter asking to reconsider. Of course it was meaningless to write but I let my opinion be known. I honestly think there is room for both and I think both the mutant whites and mutant saugs would be of interest to more people than the musky.
Back in the day Cowan had a great true sauger stocking and the fishing for them was fantastic. They used to net sauger at Cowan for the hatchery stock every spring back then. They drop the true sauger for the mutant variety we see stocked today. I guess the mutants have a much better size is their attraction but in my very limited experience I can't see much difference.
Paint Creek is a great little sleeper lake tucked out of the limelight...I would leave it just the way it is.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I would say they did the change because of the die off. The die off affected the bigger fish(in theory). There's still good hybrids in there now and there have always been good fish in there. I've only caught a few white bass from that lake over the years so I guess there are a few in there. I know there have been saugeye caught out of there and I saw a dead one floating once, but don't know where they came from. That lake is absolutely full of crappie. It's amazing. You can catch them in shallow water near trees, or in the middle of the lake over 70 ft of water. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> Paint Creek is a great little sleeper lake tucked out of the limelight...I would leave it just the way it is.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Exactly ! We would have the hybrids all to ourselves


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mean Morone said:


> I would say they did the change because of the die off.


They made the change at the beginning of the year...it was in last years reg's. The die-off was in Sept.
I would love to see those saugs.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> They made the change at the beginning of the year...it was in last years reg's. The die-off was in Sept.
> I would love to see those saugs.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Crappiedude. I didn't know that. I think that lake could be special for all kinds of species of fish if it weren't a flood control lake.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Mean Morone said:


> Thanks Crappiedude. I didn't know that. I think that lake could be special for all kinds of species of fish if it weren't a flood control lake.


I do good their must of the time. And nice friendly fisher men to . cool lake. I really like the flooded parking lot.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

As far as I know lakes are only built for 3 reasons; Water Supply, Power Supply (hydro or cooling) or flood control. If it wasn't for the COE there wouldn't be most of these lakes to begin with. I don't see the big deal of it being flood control. It certainly hasn't hurt the crappie or catfish populations. There's some monster bass in there but the place isn't over run with bass for sure but that probably has more to do with the lake habitat than anything.

For the most part I find most of the people are pretty decent. It's certainly no different at EF than any of the other lakes I've fished.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, that's Ohio.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm with crappiedude. Saugeyes would be spectacular. Dunno how the musky would be effected, but everyone that bass fishes the lake hates them. Look at Rocky... Saugeye in there and good bass too. I dunno


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

The lakes I fish down south have everything in them. The bass are excellent along with many other species. It's not about the kinds of fish that are stocked, it's about the quality of the water that produces good fish. It seems that Ohio just doesn't have lakes with excellent water quality.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

or just practice catch and release
[QUOTE="HOUSE 

They really just need to make a new rule that says: "YOU CAN KEEP 4 TOTAL FISH WITH STRIPES ON THEM OVER 15 INCHES." That would have been a lot simpler for the not-so-smart people that keep abusing the system.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/site-specific-regulations
*Hybrid Striped Bass* East Fork Lake Limit: 4 Minimum size:15 inches[/QUOTE]





Hybrids at EF??? WHAT??? There aren't any hybrids at EF! Cmon House!!

LOL


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mean Morone said:


> Yep, that's Ohio.


Actually it's everywhere.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Mean Morone said:


> The lakes I fish down south have everything in them. The bass are excellent along with many other species. It's not about the kinds of fish that are stocked, it's about the quality of the water that produces good fish. It seems that Ohio just doesn't have lakes with excellent water quality.



Septic runoff has been a problem for years in that lake. Doesn't help that Williamsburg has a wastewater treatment plant that flows directly into the lake.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm confused by all the saugeye recommendations. EF is not a good lake for saugeye. Sooooo far from it. 

People can keep 200 8" hybrids from EF and it will not even dent the hybrid population. All it will do is increase the average size of fish caught.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

So what makes a lake good for saugeye or not?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

nitsud said:


> So what makes a lake good for saugeye or not?


IMO opinion it would be a lake with lots of structure. Points, flats, humps, roadbeds ect. this is better on the upper end of the lake but there's plenty of spots on the lower end.. Also needs plenty of shad for a food base and EF has plenty of food for sure.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> People can keep 200 8" hybrids from EF and it will not even dent the hybrid population. All it will do is increase the average size of fish caught.


 If the problem is over population, Maybe the Dnr should consider stocking lower numbers each season instead of using our money to give away 8" fish.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Mean Morone said:


> The lakes I fish down south have everything in them. The bass are excellent along with many other species. It's not about the kinds of fish that are stocked, it's about the quality of the water that produces good fish. It seems that Ohio just doesn't have lakes with excellent water quality.


Some KY lakes are built with that in mind, like Cedar Creek but Laurel Lake is one of the clearest KY lakes we fish and it being completely surrounded by Daniel Boone national forest almost all the run off making it into the lake is clean water. Also being sandy bottom deep lakes helps with the water clarity. Lakes that dont allow housing and development on them and have a 300 yd buffer of vegetation before the waters edges can do a lot for water quality. EF doesnt have development on the lake but all the streams that feed it start way up in farm country and all that nitrogen run off turns EF into a toilet bowl by late summer


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nubes said:


> EF doesnt have development on the lake but all the streams that feed it start way up in farm country and all that nitrogen run off turns EF into a toilet bowl by late summer


So true. East Fork lake is getting really easy to find on the map lately:


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

crappiedude said:


> IMO opinion it would be a lake with lots of structure. Points, flats, humps, roadbeds ect. this is better on the upper end of the lake but there's plenty of spots on the lower end.. Also needs plenty of shad for a food base and EF has plenty of food for sure.


Like Buckeye and Indian????


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I'm not for or against the hybrids. I know they have their following.
> I thought EF with it's vast topography would be a great location for the saugfish and back when they 1st started the mutant white bass stocking program I wrote the state a letter asking to reconsider. Of course it was meaningless to write but I let my opinion be known. I honestly think there is room for both and I think both the mutant whites and mutant saugs would be of interest to more people than the musky.
> Back in the day Cowan had a great true sauger stocking and the fishing for them was fantastic. They used to net sauger at Cowan for the hatchery stock every spring back then. They drop the true sauger for the mutant variety we see stocked today. I guess the mutants have a much better size is their attraction but in my very limited experience I can't see much difference.
> Paint Creek is a great little sleeper lake tucked out of the limelight...I would leave it just the way it is.


About the only way to figure out what is going on in the lake is to shock a percentage of the lake to see what is in it. It will tell us also what is doing well and what isn't. There would be a hell of a lot more interest in the musky fishing on the lake if anyone were catching any of those thousands of advanced musky fingerling the DNR has stocked the lake with over the past 6-7 years. There should be 40" muskies being caught by now. The problem with not stocking muskies is that EF is the only lake in southwest Ohio other than Ceasar Creek that the DNR stocks with muskies. To give up stocking the lake with muskies is not something musky fishermen would go for unless there were some other lake in southwest Ohio where muskies could be stocked and do as well as they do in CC. I would agree that It doesn't make sense to keep stocking it with any species including muskies if for some reason they are not doing well in the lake. My own feeling is that a lot of these fish whined up being washed down stream during draw downs and flooding events. But the only to find out which way to go is to do a shock study of the lake.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Like Buckeye and Indian????


Don't really know much about those lakes, I've been ice fishing at both a few times but that was years ago. That's why I started with IMO and it's just MY OPINION. If you have an opinion then you should state it.
The reason for mine is because it would give specific targets for fishermen to look at. Fish will live in a bowl if stocked in there and the have food to keep them going, like an aquariums.
Generally I like targeting off shore structure given the option. More fun and less pressure.
Just sayin


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> So true. East Fork lake is getting really easy to find on the map lately:



LOL that made me laugh!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

nitsud said:


> So what makes a lake good for saugeye or not?


 EF sucks, that's all you need to know!


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Ol'Bassman said:


> There should be 40" muskies being caught by now. The problem with not stocking muskies is that EF is the only lake in southwest Ohio other than Ceasar Creek that the DNR stocks with muskies.



A few have been caught pushing that size Ive heard of a few in the 32-36 inch range being caught. I would love nothing more than this lake turn into a muskie/hybrid lake?? That would be really cool!


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> EF sucks, that's all you need to know!



The toilet bowl can be tough but its big enough and deep enough that if the water quality gets better and they get the right balance of bait fish and trophy fish going it could be good. Certainly doesn't help being a flood control reservoir? Vegetation cant really grow with all the water fluctuations?? If they can get the water quality under control, control the shad population and allow for some vegetation growth EF could be an amazing fishery but they have a lot of work to do to get it there.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I say put more musky in there . They love to eat shad ( or so I've heard).
As far as why the dnr took the 15" length off... Who knows what the heck those guys think most of the time. My guess is that they did it just because they can.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Riverbum said:


> I say put more musky in there . They love to eat shad ( or so I've heard).
> As far as why the dnr took the 15" length off... Who knows what the heck those guys think most of the time. My guess is that they did it just because they can.



I agree! keep stocking the Muskie! The over population of shad has more to do with them eating all the phytoplankton. Its a delicate balance and too many shad regardless of the predators in a lake will kill the quality of fish being caught. You would think the more food the better but its a balance and sport fish cant eat just shad. EF has an out of control shad population and that has definitely contributed to the lack of quality fish being caught considering the stocking efforts?? it all starts at the base of the food chain and the shad eat everything other fish and creatures would eat that are also on the menu?? EF has hope?? Could be off the hook in 10 years if they do it right??


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> EF sucks, that's all you need to know!


I don't need to know any of this crap, but I can't help myself. Saugeyes are apparently more tolerant of turbid water than walleyes (http://www.lakescientist.com/lake-facts/fish/saugeye/). Probably partially because of the hybrid vigor thing.

EF is great if you want 12" hybrids. There's literally tons (thousands of tons?) of shad there, but that's a consequence of the massive amount of runoff that makes a massive amount of plankton. Those 12" hybrids look like they need to be dipped in Visine during the summer, when they're all stressed out and red. Until the water quality issues are dealt with, I don't know that it matters what you stock there. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Nubes said:


> A few have been caught pushing that size Ive heard of a few in the 32-36 inch range being caught. I would love nothing more than this lake turn into a muskie/hybrid lake?? That would be really cool!


I've heard of 64" muskies being caught too but it is hard to believe without pictures. Seriously, if you know someone that is catching muskies on EF encourage them to post some pictures on here. The DNR and us musky nuts would love to see pictures so we can feel better about all the time and money we have invested in stocking the lake.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I've heard of 64" muskies being caught too but it is hard to believe without pictures. Seriously, if you know someone that is catching muskies on EF encourage them to post some pictures on here. The DNR and us musky nuts would love to see pictures so we can feel better about all the time and money we have invested in stocking the lake.



I've yet to see a picture one. lol I've only heard this from people. No pics, it didnt happen! lol I talked to a guy in his bass boat one time who was way back in a finger thats got a lot timber and you usually won't see a boat that far back. This area flattens out to a big muddy flat holding at around 4ft. He told me he was back there because he was bass fishing a few weeks early, burning a crank bait through that shallow area and said he accidentally caught a 32 inch muskie! He seemed completely surprised they were even there. But anyways, who knows?? Game officer cop guy was telling me and a buddy not too long ago about a guy catching a few?? Not 1 but a few?? not sure I'm buying that story without pics!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The birds ate them all. Well, most of them. lol.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

I caught 4 muskies off the campground beach one cooler November afternoon.....thing is, they were between 10 to 16 inches roughly. Nothing if size. Have heard a couple stories, but have not witnessed any size coming out of the lake thus far. If I manage to find my pics, I will post, however, I doubt you all want to see fingerlings. I did visit the lake this past year and noticed a ton of musky struggling to breathe and some dying at the campground boat ramp. Contacted ODNR and they did let me know about an hour before I was there, they had released a bunch of them at the ramp and I guess they were getting acclimated.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Buffdaddyfish said:


> I caught 4 muskies off the campground beach one cooler November afternoon.....thing is, they were between 10 to 16 inches roughly. Nothing if size. Have heard a couple stories, but have not witnessed any size coming out of the lake thus far. If I manage to find my pics, I will post, however, I doubt you all want to see fingerlings. I did visit the lake this past year and noticed a ton of musky struggling to breathe and some dying at the campground boat ramp. Contacted ODNR and they did let me know about an hour before I was there, they had released a bunch of them at the ramp and I guess they were getting acclimated.


DNR usually stocks the lake in September. Last year there was an unusually large number of fingerlings raised and CC got twice the usual number of 1 per acre. In the past few years CC did not get 1 per acre and this just makes up for past shortages. EF probable got more than 1 per acre but I don't know off the top of my head how many. That probably accounts for the fingerlings you saw struggling to breathe. I try to be there when CC is stocked just to scare away the birds. It is hit or miss with the birds though; sometimes they are a problem but most of the time they are not. Few people realize how much time and effort it takes to raise muskies from eggs to 6" to 14" fingerlings. At each step in its growth, special foods must be grown and available to feed them. What us musky guys do is raise the funds to feed the fry as they grow. The minnow funds also buy and donate equipment the hatcheries might need to raise the fingerlings. So the next time you see a minnow fund raffle, buy in.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mortality rates can be as high as 60% for fingerlings during their first year.


----------

